
The City That Has Its Own Operating System - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-city-that-has-its-own-operating-system
======
NinjaKitten
So where do we opt out? How do we keep the X letter agencies from mining all
the data? Thinking about this, the whole smart city idea always seems like a
game of Russian roulette in Pandora's Box to me. Once we start something like
this, there is no way of going back.

I know that the main goal of this project is to reduce Co2 output and use
energy more efficiently. See [http://www.greendigitalcharter.eu/wp-
content/uploads/2012/05...](http://www.greendigitalcharter.eu/wp-
content/uploads/2012/05/Smart-City-Bristol-Programme-April-2012-Briefing-
Note.doc)

But why network an entire city? Arguably a smart power grid would be the first
option instead of what appears like a wireless network in monitor mode.
Although as of right now it appears as if the network is only open for
researchers
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/04/02/bristol_smart_city_r...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/04/02/bristol_smart_city_reserved_for_boffins_sorry_bumpkins/)

YOUTUBE VIDEO
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROKydMx9EGs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROKydMx9EGs)

